# Wanted: Florida Keys, One Night Only



## rmidgett (Oct 8, 2014)

My wife & I would be interested in a one night stay in the Keys. We'll be in South Florida October 14-17, and are considering a day trip to Key West. A place to stay one night in the Keys would be helpful. Please email me with your available units. 
We're not looking for anything spectacular..just basics for overnight. Our plans are flexible. Cheaper is better.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Whenever I would go to Key West for less than a Week (and thus not stay at a TS) I was driving.  What I would do is stop at a place about 10 miles from Key West on the right side of the highway that had a big sign that said "Key West Rentals".  Basically they had access to last minute vacancies.

I would just level with the people running the place as to how much I wanted to spend and listen to their recommendations.  After I decided on one they would pick up the phone and make me a reservation.  They would get paid by the entity renting me the room(s).

George


----------

